# Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmare!



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

If anyone here is a "Chef Ramsey" fan, like me....his show "Kitchen Nightmares" just started last night on Fox! I LOVEEEE that show, and I am glad it made it to the US. I've been watching it on BBC for about a year, and Hell's Kitchen.

He basically goes into restaraunts that are struggling and figures out why, and fixes them to functional/profitable...But did anyone SEE the one last night? Hello New Yorkers! Take note! lol, there were rats and roaches and rotten food and it was so NASTY it was nauseating! He has to be bleeped out quite a bit. LOL

Here's a link:

http://www.fox.com/kitchennightmares/

So if you like reality shows, be sure to check this one out!

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha Ha- i watched last night and have decided to put myself on a home cooked diet let alone the dogs!!!!! I think it is better than Hells Kitchen.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think it actually started last week because I watched it (Italian restaurant with some strongarming bill collectors that came around and a warm walk-in refer and leaking ceiling) and then subscribed to a season pass on Tivo. Last night was HORRENDOUS though! I was so glad to see the GM quit. That was outrageous.

These shows are like bad car accidents. They are awful to watch, but you just can't look away!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I saw the preview, and it looked nasty. I was afraid I'd never go into another restaurant again, esp. in NYC, if I watched it !! We ate in one of Gordon Ramsey's London restaurants, the Boxwood, last year and it was divine-----he is a real talent, and character. I'd hate to work for him, though!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I actually like Kitchen Nightmares about a million times better than his show Hell's Kitchen. Hell's Kitchen seems very horrible to me as I do know that's how he actually treats his workers and why in the world would you want to work for a guy like that and why in the world would anyone praise him for it? My fiance went to Ramsey's restaurant here in NY and the broker that took him got them the Chef's Table which, if you don't know, is the table that is set up right inside the kitchen. Anyway, he said that the chefs are absolutely horrible to each other and scream at each other in the rudest and meanest way. He said one of them actually cried. It might be an act, but I don't see the appeal in it.

Now Kitchen Nightmares I actually like because he's cussing out people who actually need to hear it to make their restaurants better. He actually gives helpful suggestions and he's there to help out the restaurant not just to make derisive comments.

Sorry Kara, I'm not trying to shoot down your love of Ramsey since I really do like Kitchen Nightmares (I also watch it on BBC)... just not a fan of Hell's Kitchen is all.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

He is definitely a difficult personality if you are not a perfectionist who can take the good out of his comments and ignore all the vulgarities. 

Missy, I like this better than Hell's Kitchen too. Speaking of HK, I watched the whole last season and then went away on a trip and missed the finale. Tivo deleted it before I got back home so I never got to see that episode. Drat.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I didn't really start watching Hell's Kitchen regularly until this last season. I did like Rock and I am glad he won! I will be visiting that restaraunt when we go to Vegas in February/March. 

I totally agree! Kitchen Nightmares is MUCH better than Hell's Kitchen. I think Gordon is a very interesting guy. I mean, there is a much softer, kinder side to him. He is like Dr Jeckyl and Mr. Hyde! (sp?) I felt sorry for him last night because he had actually EATEN the food before he saw that it was all rotten and molded! ARGH! Can you imagine? I would've yelled too! lol

Darn, too bad I missed the first episode  I will catch it in reruns though!

AMEN to homecooked! That makes me SICk to think there are restaraunts out there like that. 

Hubby and I want to go to his new rest. in NYC! I would LOVE the chef's table...that would be pretty cool and I'm sure it is staged somewhat.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love Chef Ramsey!!!!!!!!!
Missed last night's episode, but did see last week. I was kind of embarrassed because last week's restaurant was abut 1/2 hr away from me. He really played right into the Italian sterotype. That guy was a mess and really needs to get of the 'roids. 

I love Hell's Kitchen, too. I was watching Top Chef last night and the finale is on Wed.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love Top Chef Michele! Who are you rooting for? As much as Hung can be a bit of a jerk, I do think he's the best cook by far. I wouldn't be upset if Casey won, though I would be upset if Dale does because I really don't like him very much. I form strong opinions on Top Chef (and Project Runway, another of my favorites).


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, you and me in the same boat!! I really am not fond of Dale, I like Casey & would like to see her win. I like the way she cooks, but also feel that she is a better full "chef" who works with the staff & helps out. Hung is too selfish for that - although I am sure he will win to make it controvercial. I cant wait for the new project runway to start. I dont have tivo and dont watch it at night, so i watch the reruns on the weekends. 
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yes, Top Chef is my favorite by far. I haven't watched last night yet, but by the comments of the three, I guess I know who left last night. I'm surprised Dale is down to the last three. I like Casey and think she is the most rounded of the all. Hung has some amazing skills, but he's also bombed some challenges that were surprising. I think either one could pull off the big win.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry to ruin it for you Kimberly! I usually watch it on Thursdays as well but last night I came home and gave Kubrick a bath and decided to watch it. I hope you're not too upset. :behindsofa:

However, I was REALLY surprised that Dale stuck around to the last three too. I think he's really not as good as the others. I'm excited about the finale, though!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think Casey is the most consistant of the 3. Hung needs to break out of his shell a bit. I wasn't crazy about Dale until he gave his explanation on why he applied for the show. It's nice to see he is having a positive out come.

Can't wait for Project Runway.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hihi, why would they bleep out Ramsey!?!






















So glad for Dutch telly!! I don't know what's worse, the bleeps or the swearwords...
To be honest, I'd rather watch Jamie Oliver, he's your regular guy! I really like the guy, I have great respect for him how he dedicated himself to improve the quality and health of school dinners! It really cost him blood sweat and tears!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Love Jamie also. He seems like such a kind person. Does anyone like Curtis from Take Home Chef. I think I have to start hanging out in supermarkets more often. :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lina said:


> Sorry to ruin it for you Kimberly! I usually watch it on Thursdays as well but last night I came home and gave Kubrick a bath and decided to watch it. I hope you're not too upset.


 Oh, not at all! It was my choice to read the comments when I saw the name "Top Chef" in the reply. It didn't click as to who was eliminated until after I started my own reply though. Ha ha! I have a little more computer work to do before I can take a break, but then I'm going to go watch it and see how Dale beat him. Hmmmmm!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> Hihi, why would they bleep out Ramsey!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was SOOOO blown away when my husband and I were in Amsterdam at the television shows! On the "American" station they played Jerry Springer ALL THE TIME! It was on 24/7 practically! ound: WE were like Dam*, this country must think all Americans are idiots!!!!!! haha

Who is Jamie Oliver? Is he on the BBC? I'm not sure if we have his show here.

When is Top Chef? I must be missing that one! Maybe it conflicts with something we watch...like Dancing with the Stars!! 

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Top Chef shows on Bravo on Wednesday nights. I think this is the fourth season (maybe 3rd?). This is the first season that I've caught in real time. All the others were on weekend reruns when they run one show the whole day long. (What do they call that? Oh, yes - a marathon.)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I've heard of it for awhile now...but I've never ran into it. Granted, I don't watch TV very much, just a little at night if I like the show. Usually, by the time I get upstairs to settle in, my husband already has it on a show and I don't fight for the remote. lol, If I don't like what he's watching, I'll just grab a book out of the library bag.

I will tell him about it. He liked Hell's Kitchen.
Thanks!
Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love him too! I can't believe I forgot about last night! SHUT IT DOWN! My grandfather is a retired chef who will clip recipes and send them to me so when I learned things on Hells Kitchen (which is in LA right? woo hoo) I would tell him!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I was SOOOO blown away when my husband and I were in Amsterdam at the television shows! On the "American" station they played Jerry Springer ALL THE TIME! It was on 24/7 practically! ound: WE were like Dam*, this country must think all Americans are idiots!!!!!! haha
> 
> Who is Jamie Oliver? Is he on the BBC? I'm not sure if we have his show here.
> Kara


Hahaha!! That must have been quite some years ago then...Jerry Springer hasn't been on for years!!!
It's all Oprah, Dr. Phil, Desperate Housewive, Grey's Anatomy, House etc now...

"who is Jamie Oliver?" !?!?!?!?!






















I am shocked!!! This guy is a absolute VIP!! He's soooo great!!!!!

http://www.jamieoliver.com/ Check out his site! If you click on School dinners, you can everything about his fight to provide children better and healthier school dinners.....it was filmed as one of many of his series, he worked sooooo hard on that and after a long and extremely bumpy road he became very succesful, now he's trying to get it nationwide!
He's your guy next door, with a great sense of humor, simplicity and still make marvelouss food!!!
I'm sure you'll love him!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, I didnt know how the last show ended either, but thats ok, I am anxious to see the finally in re-runs of course - so dont say anything this week, or is it next week? I dont even know when the top chef finally is??
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> Hahaha!! That must have been quite some years ago then...Jerry Springer hasn't been on for years!!!
> It's all Oprah, Dr. Phil, Desperate Housewive, Grey's Anatomy, House etc now...
> 
> "who is Jamie Oliver?" !?!?!?!?!
> ...


I will check him out!

When we were there? hmmm...it was 2 months before 9-11, so July 2001. What was odd at the time, is the plane was FULL of Arabs. Seriously. I know Amsterdam is a 'hub' for flights, but wow. They knew.

Heck, maybe it was a local station that played Jerry Springer? Amsterdam is a pretty liberal place! lol

We were supposed to take the train to Germany and do other stuff but my husband got terribly ILL. So we ended up killing alot of time in the Van Gogh and Rembrant museum Very cool stuff. Nice people to boot!

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ack! I am spoiling the show for everyone! :doh: Ok, I will be quiet next week... the finale is on next Wednesday night (10pm)... I swear to keep my mouth shut then! :tape:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I am replying before reading all the posts cause I have yet to watch it. I pretty much tivo everything and watch it when I get time. I love love love Gordon Ramsey! He cracks me up. In addition to the shows Kara mentioned there is also Gordon Ramsey's F Word on the BBC about his restaurant in England. I love seeing him put people in their place.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I just saw the mouldy peppers and that was enough for me .. I did not even get the context of the show . I just saw the guy who screams and yells at the want to be chefs and I went back to HGTV- i watch an awful lot of that channel .
I can handle it whem someone paints their room the wrong color or doesn't sell their house for what they think it is worth - and I like Divine Design maybe because I have a soft spot for Toronto .. Eh !!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Carolina, I did get to watch the Top Chef episode from last night finally. I'm actually glad Dale made it. I was impressed with his food, reasonings and his interviews. Cool. I think he or Casey have a chance at beating Hung.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh the molded peppers were bad...

But the HAMBURGERS that were GREEN and moldy!!! uke: I can't believe there are actually restaraunts with food like that in the kitchen that are OPEN!

Did you see him tell all the customers to leave????? OMG, and that poor guy eating the rotten tomato? egads!

Kara


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

You would be surprize on how dirty alot of these places are. When you see places like that it does make you want to never eat out again.Not good


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, I think a lot of people thought that was true, but I still am not a fan of Dale mostly because of the way that he acted in every other episode before this one... maybe he'll surprise me at the finale, though.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

uke: :fear: Well no wonder I don't watch it. We eat out a lot.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Is it just me....or are the restaraunts in America WAAYYY worse and dirtier than the ones in Europe! YIKES!

It makes me wonder! Especially, last night when the owner of that restaraunt said that the Board of Health gave them a 95! That can't be right! har!

Kara


----------

